# Eagle Cuda 350 fishfinder/gps



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Sent you a P.M. They are very simple to install. I installed one on the Maverick I had.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I looked at one for a while, seemed like a really good deal and they had good reviews. If I recall the thing that turned me off and made me buy a handheld was that you had to enter all your waypoints and tracks by hand. Well that and I wanted to use the handheld for mountain biking too.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats still a god deal - which Dick's was it?

Thanks


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Still looking for installation help.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What kind of help wiring, transducer placement, mounting? It has internal GPS so mount it where the unit gets clear view of sky. Mount transducer low enough to be in non aerated water on plane, it has depth offset setting to get you back to actual water depth. Make sure to install fuse on + side of the power, and hook to starting battery not Trolling motor bat if you have one. 

Gives us a little more info and we can give you more. Help me help you.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I hate to jump his post but didnt want to start another? Since my budget isnt much does anyone have first hand experience with the Eagle/Cuda 350 before I spend my monet?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have one, the gps is pretty accurate and gets a signal even in narrow rive conditions with over hanging trees. There is only a basic built in map not a chart. The track (they call them trails) features are actually excellent. Trip features are excellent as well, you can set speed exclusion so that below a certain speed that distance is not included in the trip distance. This is very useful in remaining fuel. It uses almost no power. 

As for the sounder part it is good enough, only 200 freq, for depth and basic fish graphing but that is it. Has moon and sun info. 

The screen is small but for less than 100 bucks it is well worth the money in my opinion.


----------

